

Is Bitcoin a Form of Hacktivist Protest Software? - rdomanski1
http://thenerfherder.blogspot.com/2013/11/is-bitcoin-form-of-hacktivist-protest.html

======
genericacct
no, it's a ponzi scheme that feeds on general ignorance.

